# No Such Thing As Vanilla Essential Oil



## lsg (Jan 4, 2015)

I found this article by following a link on Soapqueen.com
I though it was interesting and that I would share.

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalv.../26/Vanilla-Essential-Oil-No-Such-Thing!.aspx


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 4, 2015)

Very interesting read....thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jstar (Jan 5, 2015)

> Vanillin Without Vanilla Beans:
> 
> Vanillin can also be extracted from other "natural" sources, like cloves. *Vanillin can even be extracted from the scent glands of beavers*. In 2007, Maya Yamamoto won the Ig Nobel Prize in Chemistry (a spoof of the Nobel Prizes) for discovering how to extract *vanilla flavoring from cow dung*.


:Kitten Love:   :lolno:


----------



## Aline (Jan 5, 2015)

I have vanilla absolute and vanilla CO2 extraction and neither of them smell as good as vanillin (or most vanilla FOs). And of course they are really expensive so most of those people who claim to be using these are not! It really gets my goat :x


----------



## biarine (Jan 14, 2015)

I used vanilla C02 from new direction aromatics UK about 6 ml cost £28. I use it for my perfume blends but not for soap making if I want vanilla scent for my soap I will use FO.


----------

